# OIl pan leak fixed........Gasket material was cracked where it was leaking....



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice to see they didn't fix the issue with the Gen 2's either.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Happy to report its been 3 days now with no drips on the cardboard, so we are safe to assume the new sealant held up.
Cheers,

Jason


----------

